#ubuntu-au 2010-11-17
<kaushal> hi
<nisshh> kaushal, whats up?
<kaushal> is there a irc channel for debugging wireless issues on Ubuntu ?
<kaushal> I am faced with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533367/
<kaushal> nisshh: hi
<nisshh> hmmm
<nisshh> kaushal, where is that output from? a logfile?
<kaushal> nisshh: Its from a daemon log
<nisshh> kaushal, so is your wireless choppy? has dropouts? doesnt work at all? or what?
<kaushal> wireless choppy ?
<nisshh> kaushal, like is it slow sometimes
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> kaushal, how often does that message appear in your logs?
<kaushal> also is there a way to find lspci -vvv | grep "Network" 
<kaushal> I mean full output for the wireless card
<kaushal> when i run that command i see only a line
<nisshh> which is?
<kaushal> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<kaushal> and not details
<blahdeblah> kaushal: I don't know about the avahi stuff, but that WPA supplicant stuff is just harmless noise, in my experience.
<nisshh> well, thats because your being too specific with grep
<kaushal> oh ok
<nisshh> blahdeblah, +1
<kaushal> nisshh: so what would be the option for grep ?
<kaushal> to print the rest of the lines
<kaushal> is it -C 5 ?
<nisshh> kaushal, try | grep wireless
<blahdeblah> kaushal: Do you have a Windows laptop around?
<kaushal> ok
<nisshh> with no double quotes
 * blahdeblah hangs his head in shame for having to ask the question
<kaushal> nisshh: nope
<nisshh> blahdeblah, bad bad boy! :)
<kaushal> it doesnot result anything
<nisshh> kaushal, what info are you trying to find anyway? your IP address or something?
<kaushal> nope
 * blahdeblah slaps himself on the wrist, but consoles himself with his excellent taste in music presently playing.
<kaushal> nisshh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533369/
<kaushal> so i am interested to get that output using lscpi 
<blahdeblah> kaushal: In my experience, most problems with poor wifi performance are caused by interference.
<kaushal> I know i can use lscpi -vvv | less
<blahdeblah> If you're able to, download a copy of this http://xirrus.com/library/downloads/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe onto a Windows box, and do a quick survey of the area.
<kaushal> but i need to go through each and every hardware
<nisshh> kaushal, why?
<nisshh> oh wait, i see
<kaushal> blahdeblah: sure
<kaushal> blahdeblah: what does it do ?
<nisshh> kaushal, also, you are using the ath5k driver, which has known issues, so there is an ath9k driver too
<blahdeblah> It tells you what wireless networks are in range, and how strong they are, etc.
<kaushal> oh ok
<kaushal> nisshh: sure
<blahdeblah> When i did a survey around my place, i found that there was so much interference on the 2.4 GHz that it basically was not viable to use it at all.  I ended up buying a 5 GHz-capable access point.
<kaushal> nisshh: i was interested in that command
<nisshh> blahdeblah, thats what the network indicator does on Ubuntu :)
<nisshh> kaushal, ah ok
<blahdeblah> nisshh: If you haven't used it, don't knock it - it's heaps better than anything i've found on Linux
<nisshh> blahdeblah, fair enough i guess :)
<kaushal> nisshh: basically how do i get that output
<blahdeblah> kaushal: There were even some idiots in my area using channel 3 & 9, thereby trashing two channels at once!
<kaushal> without going through each and every hardware
<kaushal> nisshh: is it lspci -vvv | grep -C 10 "Network" 
<nisshh> kaushal, try grep Wireless or grep Network
<nisshh> kaushal, also when using | less, you can use page up/down to scroll as well i think
<blahdeblah> That's the way i would do it: lspci -vvv|less, then search for Network
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i bet darkrose would know how to do it more specifically :)
<blahdeblah> so would man lspci, no doubt
<darkrose> o.o
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> the beast awakens :)
<darkrose> what are you wanting to do?
<nisshh> darkrose, kaushal wants to know how to use grep on the end of lspci to find the detailed info about his wireless hardware
<nisshh> but he isnt getting the juicy details, just his card manufacturer
<blahdeblah> nisshh: There is a way to limit lspci output to just certain types of device - check man page
<darkrose> lspci -vvvv | awk '/net/ {f=1}f' | tac | awk '/^$/ {f=1}f' | awk '/^[0-9]/ {f=1}f' | tac
 * darkrose gives blahdeblah a preemptive panadol
<nisshh> blahdeblah, yeah i know, i cant remember how though :)
<nisshh> darkrose, you want kaushal to use awk? damn!
<blahdeblah> darkrose: bwahahaha - not only old-school, but ugly as well!
<darkrose> :D
<nisshh> blahdeblah, it may be old school but awk is very powerful :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: bought an external drive today, should be setting it up tonight to copy across the repository. Should be able to set it up on that laptop to be a portable repository for your meeting ideas.
<blahdeblah> nisshh: You have no idea how ironic that sounds - i've been using awk since you were in nappies.
<blahdeblah> nisshh, kaushal: http://ubuntu-au.pastebin.com/V9u9x2Y2
<blahdeblah> nisshh, kaushal: Pastebin from my laptop - just find the id, then use -s to select only that
<nisshh> blahdeblah, meh, when i was in nappies i was hacking on the linux kernel :)
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I don't believe you.  :-)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, bah! :)
<darkrose> s/hack/poop/
 * blahdeblah goes back to his firewall rule editing session
<blahdeblah> head_victim: cool - sounds good.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: just gotta work out how to set it up so I can share it across a lan and just have people put in the right lines to their sources.list and have it work.
 * darkrose goes back to coding skynet
 * blahdeblah makes a note to kill darkrose as soon as he gets over the flu
<blahdeblah> head_victim: HTTP is best - just install apache and put in a directory section in the config and you're done.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: sounds easy enough for even me to do.
<head_victim> What switches do you use to rsync the mirror? I was using -vtlr, is that sufficient to get what is needed done?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: That looks good to me - once it's running reliably, i would probably drop the -v
<head_victim> blahdeblah: cool, will be my first foray into apache so at least I'll be learning stuff as well
<chloe> hi,all
<chloe> quit
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-18
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ping?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: pong
<head_victim> Just thought I'd see if this LCA stand does go ahead would it be worth trying to organise an installfest a week or two after it to try and use LCA as a marketing tool for that. And if so would this be the sort of thing you could include in one of the tech meetings you were thinking of?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Absolutely
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I just thought it would tie in nicely. I have sent a probing email to the LCA organisers to see if it's still an option for us to have a stand and if I hear a yes I'll email the list again. The thing is no one is really comitting to donating time yet but I want commitments before I hassle canoncial for a conference pack and LCA for a stand.
<blahdeblah> I signed up as a volunteer for LCA, but i haven't heard anything back yet.
<head_victim> Yeah I decided for my first one I just wanted to experience it first.
<head_victim> When I find out exactly what they want volunteers for I'll see if I have time (I might stick my hand up for the set up or pack up yet)
<blahdeblah> Cool
<blahdeblah> If you need me, make sure to say my name - i'm in the middle of writing a big script and i have IRC sound turned off
<head_victim> No worries mate just thought I'd run it past you as an option so when I write the email to the list I know where it stands
<blahdeblah> (And Stevie Ray Vaughan turned on, oh yeah!)
<head_victim> Hah who?
<blahdeblah> sad
<blahdeblah> Never heard of the greatest blues guitarist since Hendrix?
<head_victim> Probably heard songs but not attributed them to him
<blahdeblah> Anyway, installfest as a follow-up to LCA makes good sense.  I would go for it.
<head_victim> Good stuff. If you have a preference for dates let me know what suits.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> how do i build .deb package based on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/0.6.9-3ubuntu1 ?
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<Eleanor> there's a tutorial how-to thingy - half a mo and I'll see if I can find the link
<kaushal> Eleanor: sure
<Eleanor> Try this one - there are others, but this is a simple one http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<nisshh> kaushal, what are you trying to do?
<kaushal> nisshh: I have issues about wifi
<kaushal> shall i post you the URL ?
<kaushal> I mean the post
<nisshh> kaushal, nah its ok
<kaushal> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/234982.html
<Eleanor> kaushal: sorry my wifi knowledge is too scanty to help - I still have trouble understanding the logs - but I hope the how-to helps
<head_victim> kaushal: googling your error points me towards https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/468519
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 468519 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "wpa_supplicant causes system to crash." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-19
<Blank__> how easy would it be to mess around with fstab and grub to convert a system from fakeraid to mdadm?
<blahdeblah> Blank__: It's definitely doable
 * blahdeblah loves Linux software RAID and abhors fakeraid
<Blank__> blahdeblah, i learnt that one the hard way :( however i havent had the courage to try to change it
<blahdeblah> it's non-trivial, that's for certain...
<Blank__> i mistakenly thought fakeraid would be better, before i knew anything about it
<Blank__> but grub seems to hate it
<blahdeblah> Yeah
<blahdeblah> I've never found a fakeraid yet that Linux software RAID couldn't outperform and outmanage
<Blank__> thought so
<Zanthus> so, anyone used multi-touch in 10.10 yet?  does it work alright?
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-20
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can someone please ping me
<kaushal> I am testing 
<nisshh> kaushal, whats up?
<nisshh> what are you testing btw?
<kaushal> pidgin IM 
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> so whats wrong then?
<nisshh> kaushal, ^^^
<kaushal> nisshh: please give me a moment
<nisshh> sure thing
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-21
<Eleanor> Could anyone please tell me how my USB drive is suddenly being automounted read-only after I updated?
<dns53> is it ntfs formatted?
<dns53> if it was not unmounted correctly it is doing the safe thing and not allowing you to change it until it has been checked
<Eleanor> It is Fat32
<Eleanor> Perhaps when I restarted. there was no automatic unmount - the system froze and I rebooted
<dns53> try running something like      sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Eleanor> Thanks - I hope this is alright - I had to mount it befor fsck could find it and I an unaccustomed to checking mounted drives
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: You should only fsck on unmounted drives
<blahdeblah> That especially applies to vfat devices
<Eleanor> Yes, that is what I thought - I have stopped it. Fsck couldn't find it when it was unmounted - the /dev entry is missing unless the drive is mounted.
<Eleanor> Something screwy is going on.
<Eleanor> When the drive is mounted, I can create and delete files, but not read or write to them, according to Nautilus.
<skwashd> blahdeblah: where is the fun in that? ;)
<blahdeblah> skwashd: :-)
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: When you say "mounted", do you mean "plugged into your PC"?
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: Regardless, try this:
<blahdeblah> 1. eject the drive, unplug it, and reinsert it
<blahdeblah> 2. open a terminal window and type "sudo mount"
<blahdeblah> 3. pastebin the results: http://ubuntu-au.pastebin.com/
<blahdeblah> skwashd: BTW, do you still have any of those stickers left?  I've got a new laptop and the only stickers i had left were a bit small.
<skwashd> blahdeblah: the ubuntu ones i posted on list? nah ... sent them all out quite some time ago
<blahdeblah> So no spares?
<skwashd> blahdeblah: sorry ... you might want to see if there is interest on the list for another order
<blahdeblah> skwashd: no worries
<skwashd> blahdeblah: if you find 5 people you will save a lot
<Eleanor> blahdeblah: Shouldn't there be a "Paste" button on the pastebin page? I don't see one ...
<blahdeblah> skwashd: How so?  Cheaper postage?
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: "Submit"
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: you might have to scroll down
<skwashd> blahdeblah: yeah ... it is like 10AUD for the first one inc postage and <1AUD per sticker sheet inc postage after that
<blahdeblah> skwashd: OK, i might post on the list and see what interest there is
<skwashd> so for 5 you're looking at 3AUD per sheet instead of 10 ... and i ordered 12 sheets iirc ... and it cost me ~2AUD per sheet
<Eleanor> This Gnome Browser is weird - I wish I could change distros - no Submit button either. However, the drive seems to be working after the re-plugging thing, thanks. Wonder how it'll go after the next, inevitable, restart.
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: do you use noscript or something like that?  You might need javascript turned on to get the submit button.  I would recommend Firefox or Opera if you want to be sure it works well.
<Eleanor> blahdeblah: It has java turned on, default set-up, it just doen't work properly. Opera is not in the repositories, apparently, because it uses non-free components. Ditto Firefox, which I don't care for anyway.
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: javaSCRIPT, not JAVA
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: Firefox is most certainly in the repositories
<Eleanor> Sorry - javaSCRIPT
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: you can add opera using this repository: "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free"
<Eleanor> blahdebalh: I was under the impression that adding non-free softare will irreparably break my system. I waa told that installing Opera was what made gNewSense inoperable before my last re-install.
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: this is #ubuntu-au, not #gnewsense-au... ;-)
<darkrose> someone's been feeding you <expletive deleted>
<Eleanor> I suspected as much!
<Eleanor> Right - Opera here I come ...
<blahdeblah> Eleanor: I have to agree with darkrose - the idea that installing a proprietary package can break your system is at best nonsense, and at worst, a reason for switching to vanilla Ubuntu.
<Eleanor> Since the initial Ubuntu (8.04 Hardy) install, my DVD-RAM has been able to read cds and dvds fine, but will not write to anything, thus the iso files of other distros are now sitting in a folder and I can't produce the cds
<blahdeblah> Double-check that you have permission to do that in System > Administration > Users and Groups
<blahdeblah> There's a permission called "Use CD-ROM drives" in the Advanced settings for each user.
<Eleanor> Permission I have, but Brasero says "the medium is not writeable with the current set of plugins" and apparently this means I do not have the correct hardware driver for my drive.
<blahdeblah> what does ls -l /dev/cdrom (or whatever the name of your drive is) say?
<blahdeblah> and what is the output of id?
<blahdeblah> I'll be offline for a while - converting my physical server to a virtual machine.
<blahdeblah> Good luck Eleanor
<Eleanor> /dev/cdrom = lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2010-11-21 15:42 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<Eleanor> user@server:~$ id
<Eleanor> uid=1000(user) gid=1000(user) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),112(lpadmin),123(admin),1000(user)
<Eleanor> Never met id before - always happy to learn about something new, thank you.
<dns53> it tells you what groups you are in, you are in the group cdrom group so that should be fine
<Eleanor> dns53: I'm pretty sure the cdrom issue is about kernel modules and not permissions. I am going to try to get the hang of modules.dep ... I think it may be where much of my trouble lies.
<skwashd> blahdeblah if you don't know what the proprietary binaries will do they can trash your box
<skwashd> but then i've had FOSS kill boxes too
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I might have a spare sticker sheet if you don't get enough for an order. I'd have to double check but I'm almost certain of it.
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-14
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> http://pad.ubuntu.com/s5Asqt2GWm
<sagaci> extra packages are supposed to be only from main unless incredibly necessary
<sagaci> wvdial, build-essential not a bad idea due to wvdial needed with certain 3G modems that nm-applet can't handle
<head_victim> Are the enAU localtes, myspells, etc all in main?
<head_victim> I'd be tempted to make them depends
<head_victim> As well as the firefox enAU spelling
<sagaci> yep, I sifted through the main repo last night via synaptic
<head_victim> And LO stuff.
<sagaci> doesn't really matter recommends/depends, haven't filed it yet
<sagaci> couldn't find any other en_AU stuff, from main
<sagaci> could possibly add en_AU stuff from universe but would have to get the OK for it
<sagaci> lynx for those times your graphics dies so you still have a webbrowser
<head_victim> Cool, as always, take my suggestions as wishlists, I have no idea what is techincally feasible
<head_victim> I've never used lynx in my life
<sagaci> but historically, you've had multiple computers to bounce off of, yeah?
<head_victim> Nah never not been able to get failsafe up if main dies
<head_victim> My logic for that stuff is anyone technically literate enough to be able to use lynx should be able to fix their graphics ;)
<sagaci> also, it doesn't allow for a backup locale, so you can only have like en_AU, not en_AU and en_GB as a backup
<sagaci> not out-of-the-box, so to speak
<head_victim> That's ok, by default it goes back to normal English from memory
<sagaci> should email the list for a default background
<sagaci> the ones on wikimedia commons and aren't the right ratio
<sagaci> wikimedia commons search wasn't useful*
<head_victim> I'd run a competition, set up a wiki page for people to add entries to, the winner gets to be default for the localised CD
<head_victim> Or get them to add it to the UAU flickr group
<head_victim> brb dinner
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> bed soon?
<head_victim> Very much so
<sagaci> pm?
<head_victim> Anytime
<sagaci> head_victim: how does one redirect a page on the ubuntu wiki
<head_victim> Magic :)
<head_victim> Just create the page and the only contents should be "#REDIRECT NewPage" without the "
<sagaci> thought so
<sagaci> thanks
<head_victim> Wikis are the one thing I can actually be useful to people with :)
<sagaci> my redirect isn't working
<head_victim> Which page?
<sagaci> I was just skimming over the team report where it's got links - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/October
<sagaci> but I'd like my jpickett name to redirect to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoelPickett
<sagaci> ah, it's kicked in
<sagaci> nevermind
<head_victim> Was going to say, works for me :)
<head_victim> Did you use jpickett in the past or has he picked that up himself incorrectly?
<sagaci> don't know
<sagaci> I don't mind what's used as long as it redirects properly
<head_victim> No worries :)
<sagaci> so how does one go about sharing to the UAU group
<head_victim> Should just be a case of joining the group
<head_victim> And then adding the photo to it
<head_victim> So if you join the group
<head_victim> Open the photo in your photostream
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> Then there should be an "Actions" button in the top left with a drop down menu and "add to a group"
<sagaci> gotcha
<head_victim> Speaking of which, I just added the new website teaser
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-16
<Brighty> Hi all, is someone on here able to give me a hand with a touchpad issue on ubuntu 10.04
<Brighty> I have tried the #ubuntu chanel but no one seems to respond to my question.. My touchpad dosnt work at all - I have a synaptics touchpand but In Ubuntu 10.04 if i do an 'xinput --list' my touchpad displays as a "Macintosh mouse button emulator" and If i do a 'modrpobe --list | grep input' i get the following related to the mouse "kernel/drivers/input/mouse/appletouch.ko" should that be there 
<Brighty> or is this causing my issue? And if it shouldnt be there how do i remove it?? i have trued a modprobe -r appletouch but it dosnt remove the moduel..
<Brighty> I also have my question here if anyone wanst a go - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+question/178919
<silverapollon> hello
<silverapollon> you are australians ?
<silverapollon> somebody alive ?
<Brighty> Hi silverapollon - i dont think anyone else is arround, i posted here 20 mins ago with no reply
<silverapollon> but you (hi)
<Brighty> but me
<silverapollon> you're australian ?
<Brighty> i hope so lol
<silverapollon> i hope so too
<silverapollon> perhaps you can help me
<Brighty> im no expert but shoot
<silverapollon> i"m french
<silverapollon> paris
<silverapollon> i try to speak in english
<silverapollon> i hope you enderstand
<silverapollon> ^^
<Brighty> ill try
<silverapollon> cool
<silverapollon> you have a tv show 
<silverapollon> on your country
<silverapollon> "the block"
<silverapollon> i LOVE 
<silverapollon> i fanatic of that
<silverapollon> i want to see it
<silverapollon> to internet
<silverapollon> http://fixplay.ninemsn.com.au/theblock/1/1037758/episode-5
<silverapollon> but i'm french
<silverapollon> it's only reserved for australian ip
<silverapollon> i try all
<silverapollon> proxy vpn all
<silverapollon> nothing work
<silverapollon> can u capture for me ?
<silverapollon> ;lease
<silverapollon> allo ?
<Brighty> You should beable to watch it with an australian VPN
<silverapollon> not work
<silverapollon> only solution is capture to me
<silverapollon> for me
<Brighty> i wouldnt have the time, sorry - maybe try a .torrent search of the eppisode you want
<silverapollon> ok it's do't exist but thank u
<silverapollon> all the same
<silverapollon> HEY SOMEBODY CAN HELP ?
<silverapollon> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
<silverapollon> ok. great
<gggs> lol @ silverapollon
<head_victim> gggs: hey they lasted longer than most requests for assistance
<redvil> evening all
<head_victim> Gday redvil, long time no see
<redvil> head_victim: sup head?
<sagaci> redvil: sappening?
<redvil> had to reinstall ubuntu and remember all my previous settings.. :(
<redvil> sagaci: sup mate
<head_victim> Heh whoops
<head_victim> Welcome back :)
<head_victim> Nice, whirlpool was actually useful for me tonight
<redvil> having a bad day..lol
<redvil> anyone here knows the command for automating irssi logins? or a link that i can go visit and read about?
<redvil> all my previous settings are gone
<head_victim> irssi is a beast I'm yet to play with
<sagaci> http://irssi.org/beginner/#c3
<redvil> xChat?
<head_victim> For future though, if you have issues, I'd recommend booting from a livecd and copying you drive's contents to an external drive so you can bring back whatever you need :)
<head_victim> I use xchat
<redvil> my lucid distro pretty much outdated so i just clean installed narwhal
<redvil> forgot to backup my previous settings on my /home
<head_victim> Ah yeah, I generally do that and then selectively bring back folders from my old /home
<redvil> lesson learned..
<redvil> :)
<sagaci> I would have went with 11.10
<redvil> didn't even know there's already 11.10
<redvil> that's how long i've been out of the ubuntu loop of things
<redvil> what animal name did they came up this time..
<head_victim> I'm contemplating a direct upgrade to 12.04 now but still a bit shy to do it on baremetal
<head_victim> Might wait until beat
<head_victim> beta*
<redvil> they have 12.04 already?
<head_victim> It's the development version for testingh
<redvil> i see
<head_victim> Not recommended unless you're happy fixing things
<head_victim> I'm a bit worried how the dual screen will go though 
<redvil> then i'll pretty much steer clear from that one then
<redvil> sagaci: btw, thanks for the irssi link..
<redvil> head_victim: i haven't seen nissh and darkrose for quite a while now..any news from them?
<head_victim> redvil: they seem to have departed the loco
<redvil> tsk..tsk..tsk
<head_victim> Lets see if I can install virtualbox inside virtualbox
<sagaci> on a netbook
<head_victim> Dual core atom ftw?
<jaddi27_> Dual core atoms actually work alright, but I haven't tried virtualisation on them
<sagaci> i might get a dual core atom netbook
<jaddi27_> my grandfather uses dual core atom desktops
<jaddi27_> for all of his share trading platforms
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-17
<sagaci> head_victim: need to update topic, for Dec meeting --> 11/12/11
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 11/12//2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/212/detail/ | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> :D
<redvil> any suggestions for a video player besides vlc guys?
<head_victim> xine is a popular one but I've not used anything but vlc, exaile (for audio) or me-tv for tv.
<redvil> head_victim: will give xine a go mate
<head_victim> No worries, choppy video is usually a hardware or driver issue though not a player issue.
<redvil> ok..
<redvil> do you recommend installing an older version of vlc?
<sagaci> nah, is the video 720/1080p?
<sagaci> ie. HD
<redvil> i didn't have problems before when i was using Lucid..now that i changed to Natty that's when it starts to play choppy videos
<head_victim> What version of window manager are you using? With a computer with those specifications I'd definitely recommend nothing other than Lubuntu
<head_victim> If you're trying to do 3d graphics in natty as well as play videos that cpu will not cope
<redvil> my window manager? 
<redvil> when i installed natty it told me Unity can't be installed so that's why i stick to Classic
<head_victim> Moving forward I don't see a future for your computer and recent versions of gnome if it's only a 1.8ghz single core processor. I'd start looking around at other options and find one you like.
<redvil> head_victim: im looking for my ubuntu lucid disc..might reinstall it instead
<head_victim> redvil: have a look at Lubuntu
<head_victim> it's up to day and will continue to be aimed at lower specced computers.
<head_victim> That means it will get all the security and bug fixes that lucid won't.
<redvil> ok..thanks for the suggestion
<redvil> it has vlc too right? 
<head_victim> I ran it on a 2.4 celeron processor when I gave up on gnome
<head_victim> You can install any software from the Ubuntu repository on it :)
<redvil> so it's basically ubuntu with a different window manager?
<head_victim> It is just a bit more spartan as far as looks and features but still the same beast underneath.
<redvil> what about wifi...?
<head_victim> Should work as normal
<head_victim> Test it with a livecd would be my suggestion
<head_victim> See what it looks like and how it works. Remembering that it will be quicker when it's actually on the hard drive properly
<head_victim> That's the beauty of Ubuntu and Linux in general. If one option doesn't work, there are plenty of others to try.
<redvil> no worries...i will definitely give that a go...
<redvil> should i get it from ubuntu or distrowatch..or does it even matter where?
<head_victim> redvil: I notice your with optus so you might find it quicker to get it from http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu-releases/
<head_victim> Hmm actually that doesn't mirror Lubuntu
<head_victim> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/ is probably the easiest and most reliable then
<head_victim> sagaci: I notice aarnet doesn't have lubuntu either :/
<redvil> i totally forgot about that one..
<sagaci> head_victim: put in a request?
<redvil> so for my download server i should just select mirror.optus.net rather than aarnet.edu?
<sagaci> we're under 40,000 strings
<head_victim> redvil: depends on what works better for you. I don't think there is any real benefit to using one over the other as long as they're both up to date and quick enough.
<head_victim> redvil: for people on Telstra aarnet is unmetered data so it's preferred but for other ISPs there are other options
<redvil> ok
<sagaci> head_victim: Bigpond*
<redvil> does the 'l' in front of lubuntu stand for something?
<head_victim> sagaci: good point, telstra business have no unmetered, only Bigpond users (wired or wireless) have unmetered
<head_victim> redvil: stands for LXDE which is the window manager
<head_victim> it's more lightweight than gnome, kde or xfce.
<redvil> if it's learners then i think it's really suited for me..
<head_victim> But in my experience it's a good mix of lightweight and easy to use
<head_victim> I've used it for a few releases.
<head_victim> Anyway, I have to head off for the evening, 3am wake up call :/
<redvil> g'night mate..thanks again
<head_victim> Here to help :)
<redvil> g'night all .o/
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to forcefully update ubuntu desktop clients from server ?
<kaushal> and also is there a way to have control over all ubuntu desktops inside LAN ?
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-18
<gorilla> head_victim: could someone remind those who use digest mail feed, please change the subject line before sending the email. It difficult to figure out if it's of interest otherwise.
<head_victim> gorilla: I've got to head out for a little bit but I'll send a gentle reminder about mailing list etiquette this evening when I return.
<gorilla> kk. thanks.
<gorilla> take care.
<head_victim> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists is somewhere I refer people to on other lists so might send that to the -au one 
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<mrshr3d> gee golly whizz what a long day - started work before 7:30am and only just home now....bloody Windows....lol
<gorilla> mrshr3d: I don't like replacing glass either.
<head_victim> gorilla: Ha. Ha
<mrshr3d> gorilla:  if only it was that easy...this is the Gates kind of Windows.
<gorilla> head_victim: I'm glad that someone laughed... tough gig!
<mrshr3d> 15 minutes to boot up  =  ridiculous!
<gorilla> mrshr3d: 15 minutes?? Amazing that the user would allow it to get past five minutes. 10 and I'd be demanding a new machine.
<mrshr3d> sitting at the "Starting Windows" splash screen for 3
<gorilla> mrshr3d: excuse me and I'll get another cup of coffee.
<mrshr3d> that's the kicker....it was a freshly imaged machine on Tuesday, and only started playing up today.
<gorilla> malware?
<mrshr3d> We've had a few cases of it recently, seemed to be our anti-virus software, but tried on this particular machine and no go.  I've seen malware before that causes the machine to run very slow, and the symptom is CPU usage at 100% but in this case it seems to exhibit normal behaviour.
<gorilla> that would drive me up the wall also in figuring that one out.
<mrshr3d> Took excerpts of Event Viewer logs for our System Infrastructure team to look at.  Failing that, I started another machine rebuilding before I left so I can swap-out on Monday if required.
<gorilla> mrshr3d: good precaution to take. Don't send the weekend thinking about it.
<mrshr3d> very frustrating yes, I see a lot of weird and bizarre issues in the work environment, mind you being a considerably more complex environment with various startup scripts and group policies etc etc there is more scope for things to screw up.
<mrshr3d> hence why I have a job!  lol
<gorilla> mrshr3d: yep.. the must important tool for a windows administrator: a car. :-P
<mrshr3d> haha, working for a law firm in an office that is one tool I don't require 
<gorilla> ahhh. that's one thing.
<Zanthus> hmmm, haven't been in here in a while
<gorilla> didn't stick around for long either.
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-19
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> morning sagaci 
<head_victim> Actually, just afternoon now
<sagaci> head_victim: pm?
<head_victim> Anytime
<sagaci> added the monthly meeting to the loco cal http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/loco/
<sagaci> flick to December to see the first instance - made it recur for each month on the second sunday, just need to change the agenda l.u.c link each month
<head_victim> Nice work, I'll try to remember to add a note to the ToDo list for meetings so when we train new people in chairing they can be aware of it so if it ever changes they know to update it there as well
<head_victim> You could just point it to the http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/meetings page so it never really had to be updated
<sagaci> jaddi27: how many strings have you done so far?
<jaddi27> sagaci, probably between 1000-2000 today
<jaddi27> the total has not been updated for a couple of days
<sagaci> yeah, must be due to lp updates interfering with karma/translation updates
<jaddi27> i'm doing moinmoin now
<jaddi27> yes, something like that
<sagaci> I think it'll go down to around 33-34,000
<sagaci> hopefully
<jaddi27> should do
<sagaci> i'm doing kxsconfig
<jaddi27> ok
<sagaci> jaddi27: 800 strings to go
<sagaci> in roughly an hour
<jaddi27> sagaci, 800 strings until what?
<sagaci> under 30,000
<sagaci> just another minor goal
<jaddi27> Oh, ok
<jaddi27> Good to know that you know where we are up to. Hopefully the total gets updated soon
<sagaci> will in roughly 30mins-1hour
<sagaci> 150 to go
<jaddi27> should be there now
<sagaci> just finishing off marble
<sagaci> hope lp doesn't die around update time
<sagaci> done
<jaddi27> yes, that would be very annoying
<sagaci> 29755 minus what you do now
<sagaci> should be
<jaddi27> ok. i am finishing marble-qt
<sagaci> actually, after that marble-qt is done, that's all of the kde-centric packages done
<jaddi27> that will be good
<jaddi27> I didn't realise it was that close to being finished
<jaddi27> that will only leave a few duplicate packages and some more uncommon ones
<sagaci> I'm not going to worry about doing gcc-4.5 or the cpp libs unless they're in precise
<jaddi27> that sounds fine
<sagaci> jaddi27: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<jaddi27> 28880
<jaddi27> very nice to see that
<sagaci> I was expecting 29300 maybe
<jaddi27> i think that is the largest jump in one day since I started recording the total in sept
<jaddi27> one of us must have done more than you thought
<sagaci> 7.6% to go
<sagaci> largest jump ever, I think
<jaddi27> should be done by monday at that rate
<jaddi27> not that I think I will keep it up that much
<sagaci> nah, I'll have a lazy day tomorrow, maybe 500 or so out of the ubuntu-docs
<jaddi27> ok. I expect I will be much the same
<jaddi27> I am now seeing Precise mentioned a few times, so translations for Precise must be opening soon
<sagaci> last cycle it wasn't until after alpha 2
<jaddi27> ok. still a while before that happens
<sagaci> head_victim: how's the brisbane festival/installfest shaping up
<head_victim> sagaci: well it's booked
<head_victim> It just needs some volunteers and some marketing.
<head_victim> If you know anyone half decent at creating flyers who is looking for a project I know of one ;)
<head_victim> The only thing I'm worse at than programming is designing stuff.
<head_victim> I'm about as artistic as a house brick you might say.
<sagaci> i'm sure there's lots of stuff on spreadubuntu you could adaptg
<sagaci> head_victim: why don't you just rebrand the ubuntu-vancouver stuff
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-20
<bejames> Hi brains trust. Is there a command that allows you to monitor file system access? 
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can someone please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-November/254345.html ?
<head_victim> kaushal: you just posted a link to someone responding to your question that you never answered the questions asked of.
<head_victim> bejames: I have NO idea :)
<kaushal> head_victim: yeah 
<kaushal> I have no idea about strace 
<kaushal> head_victim: I am unable to kill dpkg process
<kaushal> and also i cannot reboot the box
<kaushal> Any way out ?
<head_victim> So I would respond to that email  with answers to "are you trying to kill as root", "are you using NFS on the server" "are you using fuse based filesystem" "is there anything weird in dmesg" and if you still can't find the cause ask the person who responed about strace.
<kaushal> head_victim: anyways thanks
 * kaushal feels i am not getting help here
<bejames> kaushal, is there any particular reason you are posting to the Australian loco channel?
<head_victim> kaushal: there are around 4500 users on the mailing list you emailed. There are 26 people in here. I don't know the answer to your question so I felt pointing you in the right direction was the best idea.
<kaushal> bejames: yeah
<kaushal> bejames: folks here are pretty knowledable and sound
<kaushal> I tried #ubuntu but no luck there
<kaushal> head_victim: you said 4500 users ?
<kaushal> is there a way i can see the count ?
<head_victim> Yes, the ubuntu-users mailing list has around 4500 users.
<head_victim> I don't think so. I moderate the list that's how I know. It has been mentioned on the list before though so that's where I'm getting the information.
<kaushal> so only moderators can see the count ?
<kaushal> head_victim: also can you please guide me about strace ?
<kaushal> based on the reply on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-November/254345.html
<head_victim> I haven't used that in quite some time, that's why I pointed you back to the list because I didn't think I'd be very much use in this question
<kaushal> head_victim: ok
<head_victim> sagaci: I went looking for the ubuntu Vancouver stuff you mentioned but couldn't find anything. 
<head_victim> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/installfest.jpg is the best I found that we could customise though
<head_victim> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/UbuntuPromotionalPoster.png is one we can have on the day
<sagaci> I was thinking towards just on the day posters
<sagaci> the latter one, for example
<head_victim> Ah yeah I also have all the ones from LCA
<head_victim> The main thing I'm working towards now is one to put out around the place ASAP to get people thinking about ocming.
<sagaci> I think you'll be better off to put some tagline like, "Install alongside Windows"
<head_victim> How hard is it these days to resize windows partitions?
<sagaci> trivial
<head_victim> Just checking, does it work straight from the installer or do you have to livecd boot, resize, then install?
<head_victim> I haven't run windows since XP
<sagaci> straight from the installer
<head_victim> Sweet, that sounds pretty good.
<sagaci> if they're running vista or 7, I find it better to shrink from within windows then just manually partition, using the free space as swap and /
<head_victim> And realistically, 20gb is all you really need to "play"
<sagaci> yep, all my dualboots have 40GB dedicated
<sagaci> out of 500GB drives
<sagaci> are you going to take lubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu?
<head_victim> Yeah that's the goal
<head_victim> Just take it all and see what people wanty
<head_victim> If someone brought in a pre vista laptop and wanted to dual boot can you still resize or only if it's vista+
<sagaci> yeah you can resize but it's just not available through windows, you'll have to do it via the installer
<head_victim>  Cool, just playing with that svg now
<sagaci> head_victim: uploading youtube vids now
<head_victim> Nice work. Let me know when it's done and I'll tweed/dent it as well
<sagaci> doneskies
<head_victim> Anyone have 2 seconds to tell me if it's worth keeping going on a poster? 
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/LocalMeetings/BrisbaneInstallfest?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=BrisbaneInstallFestPoster1.png
<head_victim> bejames: just trying to do something up we can start promoting with
<head_victim> Don't be too harsh, I know very little about graphic design :/
<head_victim> sagaci: dented/tweeted - feel free to post to the ML :)
<sagaci> ok
<somethinginteres> head_victim: hey head_victim just checked out the new YT channel. Good start! Though for me, part 5 of the first tutorial is simply a green screen. May have to re-upload? 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: I'll look into it
<head_victim> Oh speak of the devil, sagaci the part 5 is just a green screen on that yourtube channel
<sagaci> i'll try to reupload
<sagaci> is it only pt 5
<head_victim> Yeah I've just checked the others and they seem fine for the bits I've watched
<sagaci> i'll reupload pt 5
<head_victim> somethinginteres: thanks for the pickup :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: no worries. I also found out the other day that it is possible to re-order  youtube playlists. May be helpful for having the videos appear in order. So happy when I found it. :P See: http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=94507
<head_victim> I'll keep that link filed away :)
<sagaci> just reuploading now
<sagaci> head_victim: http://youtu.be/Pu5_6YUeOLc
<sagaci> looks ok
<head_victim> Yep that one works, it still has the green preview screen but once you start playing it's great
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> must be something to do with gtk-recordmydesktop
<sagaci_> a quick google has fixed the bzr+ssh thing benonsoftware ran into... I'm setting up a bzr on cygwin myself and ran into it... just need to `set BZR_SSH=paramiko`
#ubuntu-au 2012-11-14
<hot_wheelz> jea,  head_victim  hi 
<jea> Hi
<hot_wheelz> any idea why additional drivers aren't being  detected in 12.10 when they were in previous versions?
<jea> what type of drivers are they?
<hot_wheelz> NVIDIA Graphics 
<jea> is it an optimus system?
<jea> If it is switchable, sometimes it is not detected
<hot_wheelz> Dell XPS 1501X
<jea> but if you should have the drivers, you can install them manually
<jea> I know they just released a new version
<hot_wheelz> i don't know what card it uses 
<jea> It is hard to know what drivers to suggest if you don't know which card
<jea> and I can't find reference to that model in searches
<hot_wheelz> give me a min
<hot_wheelz> i know it's nvidia but can't find it.
<jea> ok
<jea> if it definitely is nvidia, you can install the drivers still
<jea> as per this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/new-nvidia-driver-doubles-performance-on-linux
<jea> you should be able to download the nice new drivers from geforce.com
<hot_wheelz> you still need to know the chipset
<jea> it is normally the same driver for all chipsets, if it a relatively recent one
<jea> going back to the 6xxx series, even
<jea> I will be back a bit later
<head_victim> They've moved where the "additional drivers" are. They're now in the Update manager
<hot_wheelz> i know that
<head_victim> Ok just checking, that caught me out entirely when I upgraded
<hot_wheelz> ok
<hot_wheelz> thanks mate
<head_victim> If it's not showing up there, more likely than not it's no longer considered current and moved to legacy support
<hot_wheelz> on nvidia
<head_victim> Not really sure to be honest, do you have a model number of the video card?
<head_victim> The laptop model number is too generic
<hot_wheelz> i thought it was like a 640m but that didn't show up as being in dells
<head_victim> So it's a fairly new laptop then? All the 1501's I googled before were pretty old
<hot_wheelz> it's 1501x
<hot_wheelz> XPS
<head_victim> Yeah sorry, they can release so many different combinations under the same generic model number it's impossible to tell what it is off that alone
<hot_wheelz> yeah i know what you mean
<head_victim> In a terminal if you type "lspci | grep VGA" it should show more information
<hot_wheelz> better i dea
<hot_wheelz> i have the same laptop running windows aswell\
<hot_wheelz> same spec
<hot_wheelz> head_victim, 
<hot_wheelz> GT420M
<head_victim> Ah, my suggestion then is to follow the instructions in the link jea posted above, he was spot on
<head_victim> No idea why they're not showing up but the switchable video cards are notoriously poor when it comes to auto detect
<hot_wheelz> the thing is they used to something changed that is causing them not be flagged would you agree
<head_victim> Could be anything though, I would have no idea where to even begin to start looking.
<head_victim> If you're interested I'd ask on the forums or ask ubuntu for an answer
<head_victim> That sort of informatino would require detailed knowledge of drivers beyond your average user. I don't even know how they're detected.
<hot_wheelz> ok thanks guys
<head_victim> No worries, sorry we couldn't answer but hopefully it will at least work. 
<head_victim> I'll be back later I'm heading afk for a while
<hot_wheelz> ok
#ubuntu-au 2012-11-17
<head_victim> blahdeblah: From memory you have played with mikrotik stuff. Just wondering if it's over complicated or ok to use. I'm tempted to get something like http://routerboard.com/RB2011UAS-2HnD-IN because I have a need for an 8 port switch and wifi would be handy.
<head_victim> (or anyone else for that matter)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: If you want a router, they're very flexible and good value. If you want a switch (especially if you want to do VLANs & stuff), they're not so good.
<blahdeblah> And keep in mind that those have 2 switches - 5 ports for Gigabit, 5 for 100 Mbps
<blahdeblah> It's not all just one big switch
<blahdeblah> The administration tool WinBox requires Windows, but runs well in WINE.
<blahdeblah> I haven't played with the wifi-capable units.
<blahdeblah> I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to wifi - i wouldn't consider anything that doesn't do 5 GHz
#ubuntu-au 2012-11-18
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have installed hipchat desktop app on Ubuntu Linux Desktop 11.10, I am not able to maximize the window. Any clue?
<jea> does hipchat have any window size buttons in the top left corner?
<kaushal> yes
<jea> is a maximise button included? if so, what does it do?
<kaushal> yes its included and when i click it does not do anything
<jea> ok. that does sound unusual
<kaushal> jea: yes its weird
<jea> i know it is possible to fix the window size, but still have the maximise button available
<jea> possibly that is what has happened in this case
<kaushal> jea: is it possible to set the window size?
<kaushal> similar to the browser window
<jea> as in, when you write a program, you can set the window size in the code, which means it cannot be resized
<kaushal> jea: i ran it using command line and i dont see anything in the console
<jea> can you resize the window by dragging the edges?
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> but its for that session only
<jea> ok
<kaushal> once i reboot my desktop its back to the square one
<jea> i would say it is to do with how the person coded the application
<kaushal> :/
<jea> can you launch it without using the command line?
<kaushal> yes
<jea> and does that change anything?
<kaushal> nope
<kaushal> its the same
<kaushal> behaviour
<jea> ok
<jea> unfortunately i am not sure if anything can really be done about it
<jea> it looks like hipchat is based on adobe air, which is discontinued for linux
<kaushal> jea: yes
<jea> so there will not be any updates to air, making it harder to update apps that use that also
<kaushal> :/
<kaushal> this is actually crap when ubuntu is so popular desktop
<blahdeblah> That's Adobe for you... ;-)
<jea> atlassian only bought hipchat in may this year
<jea> so it is possible they will be working on new versions
<jea> blahdeblah: very true
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ah ok, basically I"m currently in the market for a dumb switch for a temporary job and thought the rest of it would be fun to play with when I'm done.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: It would certainly do the job of a dumb switch, as long as you're aware that it's 2 x 5-port switches connected to each other
<head_victim> Yeah the idea was heavy traffic (pcs, other network hardware, etc) on the 5x gig, low traffic (printers, etc) on the 5x 10/100
<head_victim> The only reason I'm considering that over just consumer grade kit is to play with it afterwards. I'm currently trying to reshuffle the network here at home and I need another switch for about 6 months or so. 
<head_victim> blahdeblah: also tempting for wireless is some unifi gear from ubiquiti but that's further down the track.
<blahdeblah> I'm looking forward to Ubiquiti's EdgeMax routers being released - they're Vyatta on a Mikrotik-like hardware platform
<head_victim> Hah, something worth putting in the household network for sure ;)
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-12
<jared> jea: a little more tweaking an my LP score is over 95% ;)
<jea> which LP score is that?
<jared> lastpass, sorry, just realised the confusion
<jea> ah, right
<jea> yeah, i was thinking launchpad
<jea> and wondering when karma turned into %
<jea> that is a pretty good lastpass score
<jared> Every password I'm actually responsible for is now 12+ characters and all include a-z and 0-9, where possible special characters as well.
<jea> are they LP generated?
<jared> Yeah pretty much
<jared> Some of them were already like that
<jea> Right. LP is good for that type of thing
<jea> I am off to bed now. Speak to you later :)
<jared> No worries, didn't know if you were here or not :)
#ubuntu-au 2015-11-12
<turist> How can free to watch Australian television over the Internet?
#ubuntu-au 2016-11-19
<Roey> oh hi
<Roey> got a non-ubuntu question about Australian govt 
<Roey> which channel is best to ask in?
<Roey> oh, offtopic chat, ok great
#ubuntu-au 2018-11-15
<tede> dose anyone here use ubuntu as your smart phone OS?
